# i'm a nail tech and makeup artist.



## peechee (Jan 1, 2011)

i just wanted to share some of my stuff.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh wow! Those are awesome. I'd considered becoming a nail tech but I decided since I'm so neglectful of my own nails I wouldn't be good at doing other people's.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 1, 2011)

wonderful work


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 2, 2011)

wow fantastic designs, you must have the steadiest of steady hands to paint so small


----------



## MsDee (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW!!! Love your work, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## peechee (Jan 4, 2011)

thx vry mch ppl! <3


----------



## Jody (Jan 9, 2011)

Love the nails.  I used to get gels done all the time.  Haven't had any for a couple of months now.  Looking at your beautiful nail art makes me want to get them again.  : )


----------



## peechee (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks jody! 

it's kind in right now to get nail art done on natural nails too, so even if it's just a flower here or a jewel there to spice it up, it's en vogue  next time u polish maybe just try something special on your ring or index finger!


----------



## Microdot (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi! I've been a cosmetologist for almost 30 years... beautiful work!!! Not only on the artwork, but the nail application is excellent too. If you haven't already, you should look into competition.

Dotty


----------



## peechee (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you Dotty!  It's always lovely to have a cosmetologist comment on my art and tech.  We see things others don't.  It means a lot to me to read your comment. Thank u so much.

<3


----------



## smileydawn (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful nails!  I want to be a nail tech someday, have always been fascinated at what they can do with nails.  I would love to have my nails back on, but I clean homes and I'm too afraid of cracking a nail or breaking one off with the strain I put on them.  I always feel so feminine with nails on!!  Cool stuff!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, beautiful, and very precise work you do!


----------

